# power down problems

## oregonshoegazer

hi folks,

i have a problem with my laptop when i halt linux, i get the "Power down." command, but simply pressing the power button on my machine doesn't turn the machine off as expected.  instead, i have to hold the power button down for a few seconds.  any idea what mechanism is controlling this?

thanks.

----------

## lasa

Have you switched on APM in the kernel? It really should shut the laptop off by itself, without you having to push the power button at all. There is a kernel option that you can switch on if you have a "buggy" APM BIOS that might help you with the shutting down part.

-lasa-

----------

## f.kater

Hi lasa,

I had the same problem some days ago (but not with a laptop). Read newbies -> "searching command like power off / no poweroff".

Here is a short summary: There are two standards for powermanagement: ACPI or APM. For a proper power off you have got to do the following things:

(1) figure out what your laptop supports: ACPI or APM (if it is an older laptop it might be APM)

(2) you probably have to recompile your kernel. this is not that hard as someone may think. Here you select ACPI support (or APM support). Be sure not to switch on both (this was my mistake).

These hints are hints from a newbie - but on my computer it worked that way.

Good luck

 Felix

----------

## fghellar

 *f.kater wrote:*   

> These hints are hints from a newbie

 

This is the way to go!  :Smile:  http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/4/23245.html

----------

## lx

 :Exclamation:  With the acpi patch used in the gentoo-source-r5 or latest, my computer doesn't shutdown, well heck it doesn't even power up, (Asus motherbord), you need a later acpi patch to fix that problem.

----------

## pjp

I think I have apm compiled (whichever my BIOS supports).  I just haven't bothered to figureout why 

it doesn't actually power off.  I find it is easier to move my arm 12 inches that figure it out.   :Wink: 

----------

## lx

You lazy ass sun of a #$%*&$%, damn 12 inches, well well......, damn, you're probably right.   :Very Happy: 

----------

